

How Huffington Post's Clever Traffic-Generation Machine Works - neya
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/07/08/2334216/how-huffington-posts-clever-traffic-generation-machine-works?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook

======
bigiain
I'm amused to see slashdot doing with mondaynote.com's article exactly the
same trick mondaynote.com is pointing out that huffpo is doing to wsj… Seems
they couldn't find a more seo-linkbaity headline though.

------
stevewillows
Main discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4217722>

~~~
neya
thanks!

